

Lehmer sieve - fabriceleal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lehmer_sieve

======
gajomi
Very cool. I thought to myself, before clicking on the article, "this is
Hacker News, so its probably some interesting number theoretic sieve... but
then again there are a lot of people who like to cook so maybe its some kind
of novel mechanical sieve". So it was quite satisfying to see discover that it
was BOTH in some sense.

~~~
coherentpony
This is indeed where the name comes from :)

------
jerf
"Lehmer sieves were very fast, in one particular case factoring 2^93 + 1 in 3
seconds."

Impressive. I wondered how fast my computer could do it. Here's the GNU
coreutils factor:

    
    
        $ time factor 9903520314283042199192993793
        9903520314283042199192993793: 3 3 529510939 715827883 2903110321
    
        real    0m0.007s
        user    0m0.004s
        sys     0m0.000s
    

Still impressive. This led me down factor's documentation to the Pollard Rho
algorithm:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollard%27s_rho_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollard%27s_rho_algorithm)

------
darkbot
So D-wave is basically a Lehmer sieve?

